# איפה אתה יודע עברית? אתה יכול לספר לי?‏



## I see you

Hello,

I just heard someone say "eifo ata yode'a ivrit? ata yakhol lesaper li?". Shouldn't it have been "me'ayin ata..." instead?

Toda raba!


----------



## slus

Should have been "me'eifo ata..." 
Nobody says me'ayin anymore.


----------



## I see you

I see. What about "מנין‎ (minayin)"? Is it still used?


----------



## amikama

מאין and מניין are quite formal / high register.
In everyday Hebrew use מאיפה or מהיכן.

איפה אתה יודע...‏ (as in the title) is wrong, it should be מאיפה אתה יודע...‏.


----------



## Drink

amikama said:


> In everyday Hebrew use מאיפה or מהיכן.



People say מהיכן???


----------



## I see you

Drink: I've heard it at least once in my life.


----------



## Drink

I've heard מאין as well. That doesn't necessarily make it "everyday speech".


----------



## amikama

Drink said:


> People say מהיכן???


Well, yes, although מאיפה is by far more common than מהיכן.


----------



## Ali Smith

It's funny that without the preposition, _heykhan_ is not common in colloquial Hebrew, but with _me-_ it is.


----------



## shalom00

As amikama said, it is not common.


----------

